# Separated:My husband is with another woman



## needstobeanonymous (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband and I have been separated for five months now. He is living with another woman. We have a toddler together. We have been together for almost 10 years, and married for 4. He got with another woman only a month after we separated. How could he move on so quickly? and I feel like I want him back. I do not know why I feel like that! I have been ignoring him for about a month now. Hes tried to call but has not tried to see our baby or anything. Is ignoring him going to help get him back? What is the best way to? I just don't know how anyone could do this to someone they spent a good portion of their life with. I do not know what to do. or if there was anything I could have said or did to make him stay. Please help I need advice.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

The fact that he is choosing to ignore a child, to not want to see his child..to me is a deal breaker..he is an idiot. I have no respect for a man that would choose another woman over seeing their child.

I would come at him hard..go to a lawyer and make his life miserable.


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

needstobeanonymous said:


> He got with another woman only a month after we separated. How could he move on so quickly?


He was probably having an affair with her before the separation, at the very least an emotional affair. Search for evidence on his cell phone records online.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Im going thru something similar. My H left an lives with OW..he makes no effort to see our kids unless I contact him and ask him. He recently went 33 days with no contact. My kids are 6-5-3 and 3months. Idk how men can be so hateful and ignore innocent babies. But I agree get a lawyer and tell him to kick rocks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

This is the worst part of it for me these selfish jerks that will ignore their kids probably because their OW does not want them to see the children. That shows how stupid some of these guys are in that they can be ***** whipped by some POSOW...Karma will come back and bite them in the ass!


----------



## idkwot2do (Dec 29, 2012)

I also think he was already having an affair with OW before you seperated. Perhaps that is even the reason why he wanted to seperate...If it was his idea.

I think you should stop thinking about getting him back and try your best to move on with your life, I think you are young and in time you will see it was the best thing you could have done.

Even if you win him back you will never trust him again.

Good luck


----------

